# Good plate carrier



## devilbones (Aug 26, 2011)

I am looking to get a good plate carrier.  I am flying a bunch these days and left my older one at home.  I was looking at the Condor MOLLE Style Modular but I was thinking it may be a bit overboard.  I just want something to you know carry the plates and not spend a bunch of money.  Also if anyone has one they would let go for cheap please let me know.


----------



## JBS (Aug 26, 2011)

This guy has them on eBay for less than $50.- which is about half what they go for. Of course that's for the non-quick release without cummerbund:
http://myworld.ebay.com/tangofighter/?_trksid=p4340.l2559


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 26, 2011)

devilbones, I carry a few different plate carriers www.emergingtacticalsolutions.com and offer a 5% discount on purchases to Shadow Spear members, just enter coupon code shadowspear when checking out.
 Let me know if I can help.

Thanks

Arrow 4


----------



## AWP (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/search/878350/?q=plate+carrier&o=date


----------



## pardus (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice Free!

Good + cheap? Can't help you...

For comfort and awesomeness, SOHPC would be my choice, others like the Crye Hard Plate carrier.


----------



## devilbones (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Freefalling, I did a search of just the titles and it only came up with two results.  I only have a few more months here so I am not sure if I am going to get one unless its under a hundred.  I appreciate the links though and have been going through them.


----------



## devilbones (Sep 12, 2011)

I just received my Condor plate carrier in the mail.  It was $37 and arrived in about a week.  It is very light and has good adjustment points but its made in China.  Are most of these made in China?


----------



## pardus (Sep 12, 2011)

devilbones said:


> I just received my Condor plate carrier in the mail. It was $37 and arrived in about a week. It is very light and has good adjustment points but its made in China. Are most of these made in China?



Condor is not a particularly good brand, what did you expect for $37 though?


----------



## devilbones (Sep 12, 2011)

pardus said:


> Condor is not a particularly good brand, what did you expect for $37 though?


I wasn't expecting much.  I got what I paid for though.


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 12, 2011)

pardus said:


> ...For comfort and awesomeness, SOHPC would be my choice, others like the Crye Hard Plate carrier.



I had a SOHPC.  While it was a step up from the Eagle PC that comes in the R/SF-LCS it doesnt hold a candle to the comfort, scalability, or fit of the PICO from TYR tactical.  I will post some pics in a lil while.


----------



## pardus (Sep 12, 2011)

devilbones said:


> I wasn't expecting much. I got what I paid for though.



That's cool, if it works for you rock on.



surgicalcric said:


> I had a SOHPC. While it was a step up from the Eagle PC that comes in the R/SF-LCS it doesnt hold a candle to the comfort, scalability, or fit of the PICO from TYR tactical. I will post some pics in a lil while.



Oh yeah? I'm very interested in seeing the pics.


----------



## tmroun01 (Feb 23, 2012)

Has anyone used the JPC from Crye?

http://www.cryeprecision.com/item_detail.aspx?LineUID=1329976801914299


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 23, 2012)

Hitman has one, I finger fucked one, good carrier but not an all rounder IMHO.

The Tyr one looks pretty cool, Mayflower APC does as well.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Feb 23, 2012)

+1 for the TYR Tactical Plate Carriers! I've been running with the LWPC for about 14 months and it's a bit pricey, but does come with T33 soft armor and I love it.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 23, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> I had a SOHPC. While it was a step up from the Eagle PC that comes in the R/SF-LCS it doesnt hold a candle to the comfort, scalability, or fit of the PICO from TYR tactical. I will post some pics in a lil while.


 
The elastic on my SOHPC hasn't held up too well.  Maybe I was trying to make it too tight?  Other than that, I love it.  I haven't had much experience with plate carriers before this one.


----------



## surgicalcric (Feb 23, 2012)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> The elastic on my SOHPC hasn't held up too well....


 
That was one of the problems with my SOHPC as well.  The tops of the bands started to fray and lost their elasticity.  I sold it to one of the young Chemical Recon Det guys attached to us when I received my TYR PC - best PC I have owned.  

I have worn the Crye JPC on a couple missions as well, and while light the comfort isnt comparable to the TYR.


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 23, 2012)

I use the TYR LWPC right now and I LOVE it.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 24, 2012)

Those Tyr PCs look nice!


----------



## ATJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Check the combatkit gear..not so expensive and they are good quality. I still use them and they still work fine...  

http://www.combatkit.net/index.php?...tegory_id=23&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=261

http://www.combatkit.net/index.php?...tegory_id=23&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=261


----------



## wustehase (Feb 26, 2012)

Not that I'll be using one anytime soon, but does anyone have any experience with TAG/Shellback's Banshee? It looks a bit on the smallish side, but they've got soft armor inserts for it and it takes full sized plates. OP mentioned flying, so I'd assume that something smaller/lighter would be good for cramped quarters like aircraft interiors.

I know at least for us Marines, we aren't able to use any sort of PC or vest that isn't issued to us. How does it work for others? IE Regular Army, AF, their respective SOFs, MARSOC, Recon.


----------



## Bird Dog (Mar 30, 2013)

wustehase said:


> Not that I'll be using one anytime soon, but does anyone have any experience with TAG/Shellback's Banshee? It looks a bit on the smallish side, but they've got soft armor inserts for it and it takes full sized plates.




Wuste did you ever hear anything about the Banshee? I'm waiting for mine to arrive in the mail.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Mar 30, 2013)

pardus said:


> Condor is not a particularly good brand, what did you expect for $37 though?


 
Yes, over a year old.... I have quite a bit of Condor kit... beat the hell out of it and had no issues.  Of course I have gotten everything in the last year, so perhaps they have improved the quality.  I also have a plate carrier by http://aresarmor.com/  I have a day pack and a plate carrier from them and a sling.  All very good, but their order time sucks.


----------



## Loki (Mar 31, 2013)

I saw the word "cheap" and stopped thinking...


----------



## RockEater11 (Jul 4, 2013)

If anyones interested i wear crye's JPC and it works awesome for rucking and shooting, i can honestly say that i  have had no problems or complaints with the jpc.

http://www.cryeprecision.com/P-BLC04202LG0/Jumpable-Plate-Carrier™-(jpc)


----------



## xGenoSiide (Jul 4, 2013)

I, with many others in the unit, rock the London Bridge Trading kit. 

http://lbtinc.com/vest-h-gear-carriers/plate-carriers/modular-medium-plate-carrier.html


----------



## RockEater11 (Jul 4, 2013)

genosiide- does you unit have to wear side sapi's?


----------



## xGenoSiide (Jul 4, 2013)

No.


----------



## dknob (Jul 9, 2013)

Eagle!

This is America!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 9, 2013)

dknob said:


> Eagle!
> 
> This is America!


I'd like to point out that the original London Bridge is in Arizona


----------



## xGenoSiide (Jul 9, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I'd like to point out that the original London Bridge is in Arizona


And now in Virginia, right?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 9, 2013)

Take this as you will.

LBTs quality control is pretty marginal.  Things I would soul rape my machinists for show up on all the items I have had from them including the 6094 I have in my shed right now.
However on the bright side it's not just LBT.  I have seen Asian clone shops sew better than a lot of the high end brands which is BS considering the price point and the whole buy USA quality, if you just shelled out 3 days pay for a carrier it had better be flawless and that means not running an edge stitch off the fabric and bagging things out properly.

Crye is cool as hell but they do some weird shit which isn't always that awesome.  Case in point being the JPC, the skeletonized cummerbund is really slick but feeding it through vertical loops and securing it at the back with shockcord is pretty ghetto but it was done as "wow this is different" feature.  It does not save enough weight compared affixing a 6" x 9" panel of 500d as a channel for the cummerbund to sleeve through to justify itself.  The weight of the shockcord they used is more than the panel of 500d and I know this because I weighed it to see.  I've had to reinforce the shoulder straps and make a sleeve with a helium whisper backer for 6-7 JPCs now.  I forget exactly as most days I have dedicated to tweaks and repairs are a blur of Multicam, Ranger Green and swearing.  

I can't fault the Gen 2 Cage they make but I would not pay over 1k for a plate carrier that I may have to leave in some shit hole country some day.

Eagle's quality control is exemplary as is Tyr Tacticals and First Spears is probably almost as good as the former.  Those are two of the companies I try to measure my gear against.

The only problem with Eagle is that they (ATK Industries) makes its living of massive Govt contracts so they aren't churning out massive amounts for the unwashed masses.  The new carrier they are producing for SOCOM looks sexual but I don't know where the hell you could buy one.  The Assaulters Plate Carrier they made a while back is a really nice design.  Their old designs are still relevant but compared to what's around now are heavy and don't have the same features or comfort level.

Avoid the fuck out of Condor and Pantac, their gear is made by people who take no pride in their work, they cut every corner they can to include using clothing thread to join panels which are then bound and setting their hot cutter to the quickest speed at the cost of not sealing the end of the cut webbing properly.  This results in your MOLLE webbing (it's called PALS but you specimens always call it MOLLE and make the baby Jesus cry) which is terminated inside some abortion of an attempt at Mil-T-5038 tape pulling out looking like a paint brush.  If you really have to buy something cheap get Flyye.  Their QC is better in some cases than a lot of the cool guy brands.


----------



## pardus (Jul 10, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Eagle's quality control is exemplary as is *Tyr Tacticals* and First Spears is probably almost as good as the former.  Those are two of the companies I try to measure my gear against..



I'm glad you said that, or I would've cried considering I have an order with them right now lol


----------



## fox1371 (Jul 10, 2013)

pardus said:


> I'm glad you said that, or I would've cried considering I have an order with them right now lol


You will have NO PROBLEM with Tyr.  Most of my work kit is made by Tyr.  Hands down some of the best gear I've used... @Arrow 4 on here has been great at helping guys order their stuff as well.  He's definitely taken care of the guys I work with.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 10, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Take this as you will.



I wish I could double-like this!  Great post


----------



## pardus (Jul 10, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> You will have NO PROBLEM with Tyr.  Most of my work kit is made by Tyr.  Hands down some of the best gear I've used... @Arrow 4 on here has been great at helping guys order their stuff as well.  He's definitely taken care of the guys I work with.



@Arrow 4 is exactly the man who I ordered from! 

He and his company, ETS has been great to me, I have no hesitation in endorsing him.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks guys for the endorsement....I'll send your commission checks out tomorrow!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jul 30, 2013)

pardus said:


> @Arrow 4 is exactly the man who I ordered from!
> 
> He and his company, ETS has been great to me, I have no hesitation in endorsing him.



So what's the Kiwi discount???????  Lol


----------



## Ladder Guy (Aug 3, 2013)

While I love the LBT I had before (gave it to a guy in my old section) I was thinking of going with the SKD Pig insteasd of the issue eagle eqpt. I wonder if anyone has tried that one and can talk about their merits or issues.
Thanks


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm running a LBT right now, it's ok. It has lots of space on it but I find it very bulky. A lot of guys are rocking either a TYR or Crye JPC and they say they prefer those over the LBT.


----------



## Ladder Guy (Aug 3, 2013)

I was going to look at the minimal versions. TYR is awesome though


----------



## pardus (Aug 3, 2013)

Ladder Guy said:


> While I love the LBT I had before (gave it to a guy in my old section) I was thinking of going with the SKD Pig insteasd of the issue eagle eqpt. I wonder if anyone has tried that one and can talk about their merits or issues.
> Thanks



I had a mate of mine ask me some advice about a plate carrier a while back, he was eyeing up an SKD Pig. I looked at the Pig online and I obviously couldn't tell him how it felt/ performed etc... but after seeing the metal G hook as a load bearing component (I can see that slicing through the webbing) I told him to get the TYR GPC for the same price. I know TYR is good.


----------



## Ladder Guy (Aug 3, 2013)

Pardus thanks for the advice


----------



## justincredubil02 (Aug 6, 2013)

What do you guys think about Marz Tactical carriers?


----------



## Ladder Guy (Aug 6, 2013)

I looked at the Marz online and though I havent touched it, it looks a little less robust than TYR or LBT


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 8, 2013)

ProPatria said:


> I'm running a LBT right now, it's ok. It has lots of space on it but I find it very bulky. A lot of guys are rocking either a TYR or Crye JPC and they say they prefer those over the LBT.


 We have two large orders for TYR gear for a CANSOF unit now.


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 8, 2013)

Arrow 4 said:


> We have two large orders for TYR gear for a CANSOF unit now.



That makes me very happy to hear. Hopefully it's mine.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 8, 2013)

All you gucci bastards and your plate carriers... You make me sick!


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 8, 2013)

I went through some pain to be able to wear a 'gucci' plate carrier.


----------



## pardus (Aug 8, 2013)

Poccington said:


> All you gucci bastards and your plate carriers... You make me sick!



I kinda miss my old webbing, in fact Ive still got a set of PLCE webbing. The PC's dont nearly hold as much gear as a good set of webbing.



ProPatria said:


> I went through some pain to be able to wear a 'gucci' plate carrier.



Try lube next time


----------



## Poccington (Aug 8, 2013)

ProPatria said:


> I went through some pain to be able to wear a 'gucci' plate carrier.



Fair point 



pardus said:


> I kinda miss my old webbing, in fact Ive still got a set of PLCE webbing. The PC's dont nearly hold as much gear as a good set of webbing.



Ah I dunno, PLCE was decent enough but once ya start rocking body armour and what not I fell out of love with it.

Not holding as much gear is probably a good thing, too many people try filling their pouches for the sake of it. I'd take someone's hand off to be allowed use PC's purely because our issued body armour is horrendous.


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 8, 2013)

pardus said:


> Try lube next time



Bazzinga!


----------



## pardus (Aug 8, 2013)

Poccington said:


> Ah I dunno, PLCE was decent enough but once ya start rocking body armour and what not I fell out of love with it.
> 
> Not holding as much gear is probably a good thing, too many people try filling their pouches for the sake of it. I'd take someone's hand off to be allowed use PC's purely because our issued body armour is horrendous.



A *good* plate carrier is a pleasure to wear for sure, a hell of a lot more comfortable than webbing, but I like to have a decent amount of ammo on me and I liked that I could live off my webbing alone for days.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 8, 2013)

pardus said:


> A *good* plate carrier is a pleasure to wear for sure, a hell of a lot more comfortable than webbing, but I like to have a decent amount of ammo on me and I liked that I could live off my webbing alone for days.



Suppose it all just moved with the times... In a few years we'll probably be back to people wanting PLCE again!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 8, 2013)

It's tactical fashion mate, and I tell you now the pouch of the week club is a fickle lot.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 8, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> It's tactical fashion mate, and I tell you now the pouch of the week club is a fickle lot.



Keeps you busy all the same


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey there is nothing wrong with looking good while killing bad guys


----------



## CPL B USMC (Dec 28, 2014)

There is an X-Deal on GovX right now for the SHELLBACK TACTICAL BANSHEE RIFLE PLATE CARRIER. You can pick one up for $115. They are originally $199. I have read the reviews and it seems to be a good buy. Any personal experience with these carriers?


----------



## Ladder Guy (Dec 31, 2014)

Most of our guys wore either a Blue Force Gear LWPC (myself included) or the Crye JPC. One guy ponied up for a CAGE and when I tried that on it was like a pillow was made for me. We all have LBT 6094 as a standby for heavy duty kit situations (loads of space on it).
Check out AWS here in Fayetteville. The guys from one of the other teams had their JPC copy rig and it was awesome at a great price. I love my kit but if I needed another I would pick one up there. Just my $0.02USD.


----------

